# Ecco ...



## xfactor (18 Giugno 2011)

Che dice il filmato???

non conosco l'inglese!
Grazie!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Che dice il filmato???
> 
> non conosco l'inglese!
> Grazie!


Dove quintina?
Lei può tradurtelo...
Comunque bellissimo e molto istruttivo...
Ma in sostanza parla di questo:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberbullismo:)


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

mi pare che il tizio americano ricordasse che chi molesta gli altri sul Web è una persona con scarsa autostima.


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2011)

A me e' parso piu' importante ed incisivo il commento di ADMIN:

Recentemente, ma non troppo, abbiamo nuovamente problemi con utenti che  non possono o non vogliono ignorarsi e che si fanno a vicenda sinistri  giochi di ruolo, degni di bambini. Da adulti avrei pensato che ci fosse  un minimo di consapevolezza e vivere e lasciar vivere. Ma non è così.

Questo filmato è stato pubblicato oggi, e oggi ci sono stato diversi  eventi, che *mi fanno pensare che sia arrivato il momento di smettere con  le bambinate.*

Guardate e ascoltatelo. E' tutto che avrei da dire. *Non fatemi risolvere il problema.* Risolvetelo voi, è il *vostro* problema!



Piu chiaro di cosi


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

Io mi auguro solo che non si debba più leggere qua dentro cose volgari, offensive, indegne, riguardanti mogli e mariti di utenti.
Insulti a personaggi politici che bene o male governano un paese e che sono stati votati dal popolo italiano esercitando il suo diritto di voto.
E che venga rispettata la figura dei credenti.
Ignobile leggere certi epiteti riguardanti il papa.
Ignobile.

Sulle bambinate si può sempre discutere.

Ma insulti, offese, denigrazioni di persone sono cose veramente indegne.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi auguro solo che non si debba più leggere qua dentro cose volgari, offensive, indegne, riguardanti mogli e mariti di utenti.
> Insulti a *personaggi politici che bene o male governano un paese e che sono stati votati da noi.*
> *E che venga rispettata la figura dei credenti.*
> Ignobile leggere certi epiteti riguardanti il papa.
> ...


Votati non da me ad esempio, quindi per favore non generalizzare. Sui credenti rispetto PER TUTTI i credenti, di TUTTE le fedi religiose. Parlo di credenti praticanti.

Se le critiche non piacciono che non si leggano.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Votati non da me ad esempio, quindi per favore non generalizzare. Sui credenti rispetto PER TUTTI i credenti, di TUTTE le fedi religiose. Parlo di credenti praticanti.
> 
> Se le critiche non piacciono che non si leggano.


Si era fraintendibile ho corretto.
Rispetto va a tutti i credenti anche se non praticanti.
Un conto sono le critiche un conto sono le offese e gli insulti.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si era fraintendibile ho corretto.
> *Rispetto va a tutti i credenti anche se non praticanti.*
> Un conto sono le critiche un conto sono le offese e gli insulti.


Parlo per me. Chi dice di credere nei valori della religione e si comporta come se questi valori non esistessero non lo ritengo credente.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Chi dice di credere nei valori della religione e si comporta come se questi valori non esistessero non lo ritengo credente.



Mettiamoci d'accordo su cosa significa "praticante" allora, no?

Una persona che creda in Dio e in Cristo, ma che rifiuta certi dogmi della chiesa cattolica e di tutte le altre, che crede e cerca di praticare amore, fede, carità etc, ma non va in chiesa, e se ne frega altamente che sia peccato fare sesso prima del matrimonio e usare profilattici... per me va rispettato.

non rispetto chi "pratica" la parrocchia e poi se ne frega come dici tu dei valori fondanti... amore per gli altri, generosità...

Ma anche non rispettando lui come persona, non prenderò in giro la fede che professa, in quanto la fede in sè non mi ha fatto nulla di male...


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mettiamoci d'accordo su cosa significa "praticante" allora, no?
> 
> Una persona che creda in Dio e in Cristo, ma che rifiuta certi dogmi della chiesa cattolica e di tutte le altre, che crede e cerca di praticare amore, fede, carità etc, ma non va in chiesa, e se ne frega altamente che sia peccato fare sesso prima del matrimonio e usare profilattici... per me va rispettato.
> 
> ...


Non ne faccio una questione personale, ci sono varie formi di fede. Anche la politica è una fede. Se entro in un'organizzazione e la difendo ne pratico anche i dettami. Se non li pratico non difendo l'organizzazione ma faccio il cane sciolto.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non ne faccio una questione personale, ci sono varie formi di fede. Anche la politica è una fede. *Se entro in un'organizzazione e la difendo ne pratico anche i dettami*. Se non li pratico non difendo l'organizzazione ma faccio il cane sciolto.



Io personalmente sono uscita dalla chiesa quando mi sono resa conto che non ero in grado di pronunciare il Credo. Quindi capisco e condivido il tuo grassetto.
Sono uscita poichè non potevo condividere tutti i dettami.

E tuttavia riesco anche a considerare come sia possibile sentirsi parte della Chiesa anche se non credi profondamente che Maria sia stata assunta in cielo, e che fosse vergine anche dopo il parto.
La quantità di dogmi e dettami è tale che i praticanti "duri e crudi" secondo me sono poche manciate.

E allora, capisco che ci si senta attirati dalla voglia di Dio, dalla abitudine a frequentare la parrocchia, da una fede non dogmatica e che viene accettata e goduta più che masticata e capita. E chisseneimporta, mica tutti devono essere teologi.

Ma anche non essendo parte di una organizzazione, o facendone parte all'acqua di rose ma non seguendone certi dettami, si possono fare considerazioni sul  ruolo, nel bene e nel male, che ha avuto nella storia e al giorno d'oggi.
Cercare di capire non è mai sbagliato.


----------



## MK (19 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io personalmente sono uscita dalla chiesa quando mi sono resa conto che non ero in grado di pronunciare il Credo. Quindi capisco e condivido il tuo grassetto.
> Sono uscita poichè non potevo condividere tutti i dettami.


Io ne sono uscita perchè già da ragazzina ero anarchica .
Ma rispetto e condivido il desiderio di spiritualità. Spiritualità che sento molto. Si può essere critici (si deve esserlo) ma c'è bisogno di un'etica. E l'etica dovrebbe essere condivisa non egoistica. Altrimenti che etica sarebbe?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io ne sono uscita perchè già da ragazzina ero anarchica .
> Ma rispetto e condivido il desiderio di spiritualità. Spiritualità che sento molto. Si può essere critici (si deve esserlo) ma c'è bisogno di un'etica. E l'etica dovrebbe essere condivisa non egoistica. Altrimenti che etica sarebbe?



L'etica sì, dovrebbe essere condivisa, anzi, universale.
Ma ci ragionano su da prima dei greci, e non sono ancora riusciti a trovare qualcosa che metta tutti d'accordo 

E allora si va con la morale, che è invece soggettiva.

Almeno... dopo uno scambio di post di qualche tempo fa, ho cercato di farmi spiegare da mia madre la differenza tra etica e morale, e ho guardato su internet, e ho capito questo... ma sono molto ignorante in materia :


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Parlo per me. Chi dice di credere nei valori della religione e si comporta come se questi valori non esistessero non lo ritengo credente.


quotone


----------



## xfactor (21 Giugno 2011)

boh.......


----------

